# Bull-Palooza Pittsburgh,Pa Sept 19,2010



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

BULLY-PALOOZA

All dog and people-friendly bully breed canines and their families are invited to an afternoon of fun and games, including musical dogs; Sit, Stay and Lei, Dress-a-Bully, Best Kisser, Weight Pulling, Bobbing for hot dogs and more! There will be treats for our four-footed friends and prizes for the top dogs in each competition.

Come join us for Bully-DOGA, a new addition this year! That's yoga for you and your bully. Prior yoga experience not necessary; just bring a large beach towel, some treats, leash and a willingness to learn! Space is limited; first come, first serve. This class will take place at 2 pm.

Canine Good Citizen certification testing will be available from 1 pm - 3 pm. If your Bully is a true ambassador for his breed and knows basic manners and commands (sit, stay, down, come when called, meets other dogs politely and accepts petting and brushing by others), he may be a candidate for this prestigious title. An AKC certified tester will be on-site to test your pooch if you think he is ready for the challenge. Please check American Kennel Club - akc.org for the specifics of this test or stop in and ask our greeter for a handout on CGC testing.

All dogs attending this event must be up-to-date on vaccinations and be both people and dog-friendly.

Date: Sunday, September 19, 2010 
Time: 12:00 PM - 4:00 PM 
Address:
562 Camp Horne Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15237


----------

